# breeder in miami florida??



## nosyd (Oct 17, 2007)

guys do u know someone from miami who breeds american bully..???

if ever u know some site pls post d links... hehe thanks and godbless to all pitbullero


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

if i want to find breeders i just type in pitbull breeders in...then your state. if there arent any then some places do shipping but be CAREFUL who you get the dog from!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you might wana check out the bsl laws in miami


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

there is no breeder in miami due to bsl, the closest shot you got is in broward county. go to dog breeder resources and look from there. the site doesnt have all the breeders in the state but its a good start.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nosyd said:


> guys do u know someone from miami who breeds american bully..???
> 
> if ever u know some site pls post d links... hehe thanks and godbless to all pitbullero


Sure Shock Bullies is located in the Miami Area. this is where the Sire to Indi is from. Prince Daz

http://sureshockbullies.com/


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Be aware no "reputable" breeder is going to place a pup in a BSL area and none are be breeding where there is BSL.

How to find a breeder:
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/4745-finding-good-breeder-101-a.html


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

man for like 8 years i think they had the no pitbull law in miami thats why a lot of people there are getting rotties and mastiffs


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.understand-a-bull.com/BSL/Locations/florida.htm


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Do you live in Dade county??? Sure Shock isn't located in actual Dade county and I'm pretty sure that they won't sell to anyone in an area with BSL.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

no i live in saint lucie county. my cousin lives in dade and they confiscated his pit which was such a heart ache cause she was born in my house from the first litter i ever produced years ago. she was all white with a brindle patch in the shape of a heart so we called her love and she was such a lover.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

No, but I know of many reputable rescues in southern Florida :thumbsup:


----------

